# mysql.sock and jails



## miks (Jul 11, 2010)

Hello,
I'm trying to have following setup: mysql on host system and access to mysql via mysql.sock named pipe from jails.
I made mysql.sock hardlink from host system to jails, but it's not working. 
From jail system I can see mysql.sock pipe, but when I'm trying to use it, mysql client is just saying 

```
Can't connect to local MySQL server through socket '/basejail/tmp2/mysql.sock'
```
Is it supposed to work this way at all?


----------



## kauselot (Jul 12, 2010)

http://www.bzzzz.biz/blog/freebsd/using-mysql-socket-in-apache-jail.bzzzz


----------



## miks (Jul 12, 2010)

I have ZFS. I read that mount_unionfs and ZFS is not compatible.
One workaround is to make zvol and UFS over that, but maybe there is some better solution?


----------

